# Does a bad experience at OLCC=RCI must move me?



## Jeni (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi,

New to this BB and fairly new to timesharing, but so happy to be here.  I own at Kings Creek Plantation in Williamsburg, VA (3BR that we split into 2BR and 1BR).  We've owned for almost 6 years now and we have always booked into Gold Crown/5 Star resorts, like our home resort, though either II or RCI, since we can trade through both.

From what I have been reading, I am very worried about my 8/26/06 check-in at OLCC in Orlando, 2 BR unit through RCI exchange.  Should we find the nightmarish descriptions to be true, how do I go about having RCI move me to a more acceptable resort, that truly meets Gold Crown/5 Star expectations?  Any ideas for an exchanger to get assigned a River Island 2 BR at check-in?

Thanks for the assistance.

Jeni


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Jeni.   You have read but a fraction of exchanges into OL.  Thousands of exchanges go on every week, and you are bound to have a "few" unhappy exchangers....but by the overwhelming numbers alone.....the happy exchangers for and above exceed the unhappy ones.   I hope that eases your mind.

The West Village units are not dumps.  They just are smaller than the North Village units and the East Village units.   However....that said, the tennis villas located within the West Village are exactly like the North Village and East Village units.  They have a gorgeous huge master bathroom.  You can certainly call a couple of weeks ahead, and put in a request.

Just remember that OL honors owners requests first, followed by yours as an exchanger second.  Renters and bonus/extra vacationer's are at the bottom of the list.


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 2, 2006)

We traded into the west village and loved it.  Give it a shot.

Anne


----------



## mikey0531 (Aug 2, 2006)

My sister also stayed in the West Village and absolutely loved it.

Debi


----------



## lawgs (Aug 2, 2006)

your mileage may vary,

but in a recent review on tripadvisor, the reviewer posted this "tid-bit" about their placement at orange lake

*We stayed at the new River Island complex. Our unit over looked the new River Island water park which was amazing.........

Our family will definetly stay here again - for anyone looking to stay here - when you check in and they assign you a room - go across the hall to the reservations desk and ask to be reassigned to the River Island Complex - they will do it with no hassle and your family will LOVE it!*


----------



## Vodo (Aug 2, 2006)

I suspect that whether they will happily reassign you depends on how you came to be there to begin with.  Our last visit, we had a guest certificate from an owner and were treated quite well.  Other visits, when it was just an exchange or an Extra Vacation, we weren't treated so nicely.  Kind of reinforced the "second class citizen" concept for me.

Cindy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 2, 2006)

You are going to be in Orlando, so how could you help but have fun.  The amenities sound amazing.  You will probably have a wonderful time.  I would never cancel an exchange there.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 2, 2006)

Cindy (vodo), yes it would make sense that if you travel to OL on a bonus/extra vacation you will be on the lower tier as far as requests go.  The resorts know that the guest has come in for "next to nothing".

So they are obviously going to address requests of owners, then full exchangers before looking at available inventory for renter's and last minute deals.   I don't see a problem with that in the least.  I would expect, and accept,  resorts to  follow those guidelines.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 2, 2006)

Jeni said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> New to this BB and fairly new to timesharing, but so happy to be here.  I own at Kings Creek Plantation in Williamsburg, VA (3BR that we split into 2BR and 1BR).  We've owned for almost 6 years now and we have always booked into Gold Crown/5 Star resorts, like our home resort, though either II or RCI, since we can trade through both.
> 
> ...


Jeni;

Good to have you on Tug.  Read the reviews and you will find that the overwhelming majority are positive.  Every resort that I've been has had some negative reviews but the overwhelming majority in most of them had been positive.  I've stayed at OLCC in the various sections since 2000 (about 15 visits or so including the studios, 1-bedrooms in both North and West Village, 2-bedrooms in all 4 sections - West Village, East Village, North Village, and River Island) and I have yet to have had a bad experience or a bad unit.  Each section has it pluses and minuses but this is true when comparing resorts as well (each resort has its pluses and minuses).  I like the charming West Village Golf villas as the kitchen/dining/living room area is bigger and I like the fact that most are single-story dwellings, something that is harder and harder to find today.  I also like the ability to drive up to the front door in the West and North Village rather than the parking lots at the East and River Island villas.

Enjoy your vacation and have a good time.  I believe that you will enjoy OLCC.


----------



## Vodo (Aug 2, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Cindy (vodo), yes it would make sense that if you travel to OL on a bonus/extra vacation you will be on the lower tier as far as requests go.  The resorts know that the guest has come in for "next to nothing".
> 
> So they are obviously going to address requests of owners, then full exchangers before looking at available inventory for renter's and last minute deals.   I don't see a problem with that in the least.  I would expect, and accept,  resorts to  follow those guidelines.


I have no issue with OLCC as far as perks or preferences for owners are concerned.  My problem comes from the dismissive way exchangers, renters, and EV guests are sometimes treated.  Honestly, if a customer service rep nicely explains that a certain area is available to owners only or that the area I'm requesting is fully occupied by owners, then I will be disappointed but will certainly understand.  It's all about attitude.  I've been on the receiving end and have witnessed others being treated as less than valuable guests at OLCC.  There's just a prevailing atmosphere of disdain for non-owners.

As far as EV's costing "next to nothing," have you looked at RCI's prices lately (other than the really off-peak months)?  They're hardly bargains any longer.  Sigh.

As I've said before, I will stay in 3BR units at OLCC as often as they come available at a reasonable price.  I do enjoy the resort.   I have, however, recently discovered, somewhat to my own surprise, that I like more intimate mid-sized resorts better.  Who knew?  

Cindy


----------



## JLB (Aug 2, 2006)

Perhaps OL is listening to you, as it appears they are dividing it into four, more intimate resorts.   



			
				Vodo said:
			
		

> As I've said before, I will stay in 3BR units at OLCC as often as they come available at a reasonable price.  I do enjoy the resort.   I have, however, recently discovered, somewhat to my own surprise, that I like more intimate mid-sized resorts better.  Who knew?
> 
> Cindy


----------



## Jeni (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you for all of your responses.  We'll go in more open-minded, but I'm still put off by all of the West Village reviews I've read on Trip Advisor, and some here.  I leave on 8/26, so I'll be sure to report back as a non-owner using OLCC.:whoopie:


----------



## JLB (Aug 3, 2006)

I said this in jest last night just before beddie-bye time, and then it grew on me while I was sleeping.  At first I thought it might be one of our cats sleeping too close, but, No, it was this growing on me, because it's still growing on me this morning.

In case it comes off in the shower, let me proceed.

Sometimes things said in jest have merit in reality

Maybe OL should take a look at a resort down the road, where you can find Summer Bay Resort, Villas at Summer Bay Resort, and Houses at Summer Bay Resort, each a resort within a resort.

If OL would divide OL into distinctive resorts it would solve a lot of problems without really changing much. 

First, it seems that a major complaint is discrimination against exchangers.  It is felt that one exhanging in has no control over unit placement and that OL intentionally places non-owners in less desirable locations.  What if the *exchanger* selected the location when they selected the resort within OL?

Secondly, it seems that OL desires more control over exchanging in.  They could gain that by splitting into several resorts.  They could set the criteria needed to exchange into each resort however they want, so that Slimey Slough owners don't get River Island, just as it takes more to get Houses at Summer than to get Summer Bay Resort.

Here's how OL could look if split up:

*Orange Lake Resort* (and Country Club): The Original, retaining 0670 ID.  It would be comprised of the first units, the Fairway Villas and the West Village Clubhouse.  If one wanted to totally revamped OL, those could be two resorts: say *The Fairway Villas at OL *and *The Clubhouse at OL*.

*Southern Magnolia Court at OLR*

*The Tennis Villas at OLR*

*The North Village at OLR*

*The East Village at OLR*

*River Island at OLR*

Think about it.  Take it to bed with you.  Let it grow on you.



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> Perhaps OL is listening to you, as it appears they are dividing it into four, more intimate resorts.


----------



## Vodo (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't hate it.  I would have fewer resort designations though:

Orange Lake West
Orange Lake East
Orange Lake North
River Island at Orange Lake

That would throw a bone to the poor slobs stuck with OL West by including at least a glimmer of hope that they might get a Tennis Villa unit.  

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 3, 2006)

The inner structure of OL basically runs that way.  We have multiple Phase boards in place and have had as the resort has added the new areas.

As far as doing this from the outside, it would accomplish certain factors JLB has brought up.  For instance, wait I need to scroll up....slimey slough owners?  Is that the same thing as a grass hut in the middle of no where?   

However, I just don't see this as a class thing.  The West Village golf villas are very very nice.  They appeal to literally thousands of people.   Many of OL owner's love to stay in their golf villas, and do so every year.  If they are good enough for OL 's own, I would think, they should be good enough for anyone else.  It's confusing to me that some think being placed in the West Village is considered being treated lesser.

My brother and family own in the golf villas......love them and stay in them every year.  Why would they continue to do that, if they felt the West Village was run down, dirty, in a bad "location", etc.?   

Obviously a unit can be not as clean as a guest may want.  That can happen in any unit within the entire resort.  Not just the west village, and not just at OL.

With 2 girls in high school, (OY and sooooo high maintenance).....you'd think the world was ending at least 3 days per week.   Anyway....the girls love their golf villa too, and they also like cruising back and forth thru the different villages, enjoying all that OL has to offer.  

Also, owners are still going to be given priority placement, so I'm not sure how effective this would be as far as exchangers go.  Because owners don't make unit requests at the time they make their RCI internal exchange.

I need more sleep on it....but I don't think I want anything growing on me though.


----------



## Terri (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi!  I'm new too, and would just like to tell you about my exchange into OL.  We exchanged into OL on July 7th-14th for our very first RCI exchange ever.  I was very worried after reading all the posts on here and various other places.  Plus we had never stayed off property when we were at Disney so I was worried about that too. 

I have to say from the moment we walked in to check-in all doubts were gone.  The place is absolutely beautiful and everyone was so wonderful to us, and made us feel so welcome.  Our unit was in the West Village.  It was at the very back closer to the North Village I think.  I do not know if it was tennis villas or golf villas as I am not familiar with what is what there.  Anyway, our unit was perfect in every way.  There were no issues of cleanliness or maintanence.  And as an added bonus I could see "Wishes" (the fireworks from Magic Kingdom) every night from our patio.  We loved OL and think that next year we will have a very hard time finding an exchange that would even compare.

By the way, River Island was awesome.  We rented a cabana one day and had a great time.

Terri


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 3, 2006)

thanks Terri for your review.   I'm glad you had a wonderful time, and certainly understand your being nervous about staying offsite.  The "pixie dust" experience is truly magical, indeed.  But at least now you know it is possible to stay offsite and still have a wonderful Orlando experience.


----------



## JLB (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you mind if I post the info about where you were place in the thread that is collecting that info?  Or if you want to, it is here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26238&page=3

Thanks.




			
				Terri said:
			
		

> Hi!  I'm new too, and would just like to tell you about my exchange into OL.  We exchanged into OL on July 7th-14th for our very first RCI exchange ever.  I was very worried after reading all the posts on here and various other places.  Plus we had never stayed off property when we were at Disney so I was worried about that too.
> 
> I have to say from the moment we walked in to check-in all doubts were gone.  The place is absolutely beautiful and everyone was so wonderful to us, and made us feel so welcome.  Our unit was in the West Village.  It was at the very back closer to the North Village I think.  I do not know if it was tennis villas or golf villas as I am not familiar with what is what there.  Anyway, our unit was perfect in every way.  There were no issues of cleanliness or maintanence.  And as an added bonus I could see "Wishes" (the fireworks from Magic Kingdom) every night from our patio.  We loved OL and think that next year we will have a very hard time finding an exchange that would even compare.
> 
> ...


----------



## riu girl (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry - OT, does anyone have any tennis villas photos to share? We are coming to OLCC on an RCI extra vacation ( 2 bdrm) in December.  We are all so excited.  The kids have printed out some river island lazy river pics and have taped them to their bedroom walls.
Also, do the tennis villas offer an oversize in room jacuzzi tub?

Thank you


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 4, 2006)

The Tennis Villas have a large master bath with jacuzzi, separate glass shower.

Hopefully you will be able to get one, but bear in mind they are an OL owner favorite.  So OL will fill owner requests first, and then if there is remaining inventory in the tennis villas, they will start filling the exchanger's requests for them.


----------



## riu girl (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 5, 2006)

*Just avoid their T/S  presentations!!!*

This place is one of the most cut throat timeshare sales presentation offices we've ever experienced.  They are all smiles and play nicey nicey with you when you arrive and on the tour.  Once they realize they aren't going to close a sale with you, they treat you like dirt.

We saw one woman in tears crying because they wouldn't get her out of the place and back to her family, who had been waiting for her at their hotel for over an hour.  (Something about the buses in run every 5-10 minutes but the buses out only every hour or so!!)

Just be cautious.  It is our opinion that the free tickets or cash simply isn't worth the nightmare here!


----------



## JLB (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Von.  How's everything in Ames?

I'm surprised how many times I hear that about OL.  Normally it will be at another resort in Florida when we are sitting around talking to other guests, like around the pool or in the hot tub, telling timeshare stories.  They normally start out, "Here's a place you want to avoid."

Until the last tour, which will be our last tour there, the other four had been just fine.  The first was almost 20 years ago and our first anywhere.  We did at least two tours a day and we bought elsewhere by the end of the week.  We went to a lot of attractions _free_!   

Then we had one when they were shorthanded and the guy got stuck with nine groups at the same time, all of us running around OL in golf carts.  Of course, when he tried to qualify us we all split (got gifted).

Two times ago was a nice young man taking time off from the Nike tour.  That was a donut and reconstituted OJ breakfast tour.  He said, let's just sit here and talk about golf, and then cut us loose early.

The last one, the last one, was a full breakfast buffet tour, which was appropriate because that was what our first one was.  Everything went fine until breakfast, the first thing, when our sales wench opened her mouth.   

My wife says that if her brother and I want cheap golf next time, that he and I will have to go as a couple!   

We can get better and cheaper cheap golf elsewhere, without having to go through the humiliation.

If you hadn't noticed, we have fun with this, even the times that are not fun, because in hindsight they are soooo funny.  :hysterical:


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 5, 2006)

Ames is good, now that the heat wave has been broken!  We are looking forward to our last week or two of peace and quiet before the town fills to capacity again with college students.

As for the T/S presentations, we typically make a bit of a game with it too.  My "record" for being excused AND fulled gifted is just under 20 minutes.  Sometimes you have to laugh at how pitiful their sales people are.  I love the term "sales wench" by the way!!

Our favorite stories were in Cancun and the tactics used down there.  One told us that "Mr Jack Nicklaus" needed a tax write off and that was why they were willing to give us $10 or $15k for each of our timeshares as trade-ins for their $60k package!   Apparently "Jack" designed their golf course, but I'm sure that is his only affiliation with the place (Mayan Palace - Moon Palace).

The other Cancun story was the classic good cop/bad cop.  That one was well worth the experience (and $200 cash!).


----------



## JLB (Aug 5, 2006)

I sometimes feel that if folks are so gullible as to buy the slop they dish out, they deserve what they get.

But then I remember we were once gullible ourselves, and did not know enough not to believe all the lies.  Back then I thought surely they couldn't say these things if it wasn't true.

They take advantage of the weak and uninformed.  Period.


----------



## tsl (Aug 6, 2006)

*No RCI won't help........*



			
				Jeni said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> New to this BB and fairly new to timesharing, but so happy to be here.  I own at Kings Creek Plantation in Williamsburg, VA (3BR that we split into 2BR and 1BR).  We've owned for almost 6 years now and we have always booked into Gold Crown/5 Star resorts, like our home resort, though either II or RCI, since we can trade through both.
> 
> ...




You will receive NO help from RCI.  We exchanged into Orange Lake with a great week for week 52.  I called ahead and made our requests.  We were placed in an old unit next to the highway that smelled like smoke and stale fish.  We have medical allergies to smoke.  Orange Lake did nothing.  I called RCI and complained and they did nothing.  I think RCI might have tried to help us but they had no alternative inventory available.  Orange Lake gave me this lecture about how legally they couldn't prohit owners from doing whatever they wanted in the condo.  I hate to disagree with others but those old units in the West next to the highway which is noisy ALL night long are not gold crown.  The putt putt golf was nice.  The game room was run down and many things were broken.  And Orange Lake customer service for a non-owner didn't exist.  :annoyed: It was hit or miss.  It did not have the consistent quality of amenities throughout the resort that are found w/ Marriott or Starwood.  Overall, we won't go back.


----------



## JLB (Aug 6, 2006)

That's exactly one of the things I reported after one of our stays there, that the person in front of me in the _Express_ Checkout line was complaining about.  They had just checked in, gone to their unit, and could not stay in it because of the tobacco smell.  They were owners and it was the unit they owned.

They were also saying that it was the first time they had been placed in their owned unit, and had stayed there several times during their owned week.  You can tell when people are sincere, and this person was.

The guy behind the counter was saying there was nothing he could do and taking issue with everything they were saying.

This went on for about 5 minutes and then another rep came over and waved me to another station, took my 80 cents because someone in our party had used the phone in our unit rather than their cell phone, and I went on my way.  



			
				tsl said:
			
		

> We were placed in an old unit next to the highway that smelled like smoke and stale fish.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 6, 2006)

tsl said:
			
		

> You will receive NO help from RCI. We exchanged into Orange Lake with a great week for week 52. I called ahead and made our requests. We were placed in an old unit next to the highway that smelled like smoke and stale fish. We have medical allergies to smoke.



Tsl, I can at least let you know that OL has gone non-smoking.  Unfortunately that started right after your visit.  So no help to you.  I too absolutely abhor the smell of cig smoke.  It makes my throat raw, my eyes swell and gives me a terrible headache.  I cannot imagine the stinky smell of fish on top of that.  I never fix fish inside our home!   That's an outdoor grill item only for us.   

OY, those previous occupants....that had puffed and cooked fish all week, must have wondered why people were fainting as they past. 

As far as being moved....I am correct that you exchanged in during week 52?
If so.....I'm sure OL's hands were tied.


----------



## KenK (Aug 6, 2006)

Vicky....just because the condo rules changed about smoking, it doesn't mean the guest will honor the request.

We were once in a NS unit  in Williamsburg...Marriott Manor Club...that was so terrible....I think they has a cigar party every night...if they had a fish fry, no one would have ever smelled it.....(and it didn't smell like those Cubans...more like those five cent ones)  

They put those ozone machines in...but I don't think they help too much all the time.

I know they can charge extra to 'freshen'  but some guests are very  unconsiderate....no matter where.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 7, 2006)

that's so true Ken.  You will find people rude enough to break the rules anywhere unfortunately.  

The only thing OL stipulates now, is that if they have to go into your unit and do a "smoke" cleaning, your credit card info on file will be charged the fee.  And it's a pretty whopping fee.  

Oh, and OL does follow thru on those promises.  I've personally seen occupants ejected over breaking the pet rule, and having too many people in a unit.  The resort takes rule violations very seriously.


----------



## markmaine (Aug 10, 2006)

A couple of years ago my wife and I noticed a week available to "rent" through RCI for a 2 bedroom at OL.  My wife and I had a great stay there even though we stayed in one of the older units.  My belief is that yes, sometimes they have issues and problems, but for the most part the various resorts do a darn good job and no matter how hard they try some people will complain about most anything.  Just my opinion


----------



## Jeni (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, it will be interesting to see where we end up on the 26th, most likely the West Village.  My husband called reservations today and he said they could not have been more rude to him than they were.  All I have to say is if whatever unit we are placed in is not immaculate and up to snuff for a 5 star, hell will be raised until it is made right, either by OLCC or RCI.  Sad you have to worry about this for a vacation; as much as I am looking forward to a break, I shouldn't be this anxious with my destination.  Guess I should stick to my Marriott trades; at least I know I'll be treated right and I will not need to be anxious about my upcoming vacation.  :annoyed:


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Aug 17, 2006)

wow I cant believe there are that many people with bad storys about OLCC, I have been to OLCC about 20 different times with no problems worth telling about the rooms? I have been there as a guest of many family members, traded in and as extra vacations with zero problems?? We have asked for areas of the resort and ALWAYS got them, there are so many rooms unfilled that I cant see them saying no? Any problems were always taken care of, always..   I wouldnt want to go to another resort in florida except for maybe Disneys wilderness 1x..  If anyone thinks this resort isnt worth it just go check out some of the other places in Orlando 1st, this place it fantastic and ill be returning with my wife and 2  kids in April!:whoopie:


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 17, 2006)

buzzy, we also we will be returning next April.  Late April to early May is our favorite time to go to Orlando!!!!!!  :whoopie:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2006)

Jbuzzy, What other resorts in Florida have you been to compare with OLCC?  I have been to about 40 of them.

If you have lots of days planned to stay at the resort and swim, play putt-putt, see a movie, etc., then OLCC has more to offer your family than if you plan to visit Disney and Universal every waking hour, as we do.   Staying at a resort that has such incredible amenities would save a family a lot of vacation dollars.

Jbuzzy, you never know what you could be missing: A couple of Hiltons, half a dozen Marriotts, Cypress Pointe, Vacation Village at Parkway, The Fountains, Summer Bay and so many others.  We have done as you suggested, we tried lots of others.  For unit quality, there are lots of choices that we prefer over the units in the West Village.  Our understanding is that exchangers and renters are not going to be assigned to the newer areas, only owners have the privilege of requesting a particular area.  But, if what you are saying is correct, I guess exchangers can request anything, no harm trying for a newer unit, which is what I recommend for Jeni and her family to do, she is the original poster of this thread.   

Jeni, I hope you let us know how your stay went!


----------



## Jeni (Aug 18, 2006)

A week until we leave...I will let you know how it goes.  We will still try to trade into a newer section upon arrival.  Re: where we have stayed in Orlando, we usually select a Disney property or a Marriott resort.  In the past 8 years of going to Orlando at least once a year, we have only had one incident.  Two guys tried to break into our villa at Grande Vista around 3am one morning.  Security was not tending the gates (just left it up), which is how they came in.  We spoke with the manager the next morning and he quickly resolved the situation to our satisfaction.  We've always had clean, up-to-date units with great staff interactions.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2006)

That must have been very scary.  What is the point of having security if they are not there at night?  

We have been to Grande Vista a few times, along with most of the other Marriotts.  We just love Orlando and go often. 

I advised someone else not to cancel their exchange into OLCC, no matter what I and others have said.  I know that our experience was not typical.  I am also not picky and have stayed at lesser resorts (High Point, Orbit One, Celebrity, Blue Tree, Polynesian Isles) without incident.  I guess if none of the units in the West Village have whirlpool bathtubs big enough for two, we will just go elsewhere.  There are enough resorts in Orlando to go for an entire year without repeating, but that would sure get boring.   I pulled 52 resorts that were available last night for last-minute exchange.  Can you believe that?  It's crazy!


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 18, 2006)

Jeni said:
			
		

> In the past 8 years of going to Orlando at least once a year, we have only had one incident. Two guys tried to break into our villa at Grande Vista around 3am one morning. Security was not tending the gates (just left it up), which is how they came in.



Oh my gosh!!    That would have terrified me as well.  I mean at home...it's not a problem, as we are well armed.      But since neither of us are US marshalls, or active military, we do not have that security when we travel.  So that leaves you in a position of depending on someone else to protect you.   I'm happy it was resolved to your satisfaction quickly!!!

Jeni, remember, you can call ahead and request the Tennis Villas.  They are located within the West Village next to the main clubhouse and have beautiful master bedroom/bathrooms.  If the tennis villa inventory has not be taken by owner request...then there is a good chance you can snag one.  Have a great time.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Vicki- would a Tennis Villa be better for our group?  For the week it will be 4 adults and 1 toddler, with 2 more adults visiting for 2 nights.  Our little guy loves to swim...are the Tennis Villas nicer?  Still close to pools?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Aug 19, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> Jbuzzy, What other resorts in Florida have you been to compare with OLCC?  I have been to about 40 of them.
> Jeni, I hope you let us know how your stay went!



  wow   40... I havent been to that many, I have been to Marriotts cypress harbour , westgate, vistana, Hilton at seaworld, Disney boardwalk, liki tikki, and maybe a few others  (cant rememver).   I would like to 
get into Disney wilderness and I have an ongoing search but I m not holding my breath. I have a 2 yr old boy and 3 yr old girl going on 27 that have been to OLCC so many times and they LOVE it, as do we, I guess when you find a good thing you dont want to go away from it, I remember going to OLCC when there was a tennis stadium and golf shop by the clubhouse and they were just getting ready to build there 1st big highrise. We will be back April 20th for a week of fun..


----------



## Vodo (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeni said:
			
		

> Thanks Vicki- would a Tennis Villa be better for our group?  For the week it will be 4 adults and 1 toddler, with 2 more adults visiting for 2 nights.  Our little guy loves to swim...are the Tennis Villas nicer?  Still close to pools?  Thanks for your help!


The Tennis Villas are the only place I would want to stay in the West Village.  And, depending on which Tennis Villa building, they are either extremely close or conveniently close to the main pool-clubhouse-beach-movie theatre-miniature golf-playground.

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 19, 2006)

jbuzzy11 said:
			
		

> I have a 2 yr old boy and 3 yr old girl going on 27 that have been to OLCC so many times and they LOVE it, as do we, I guess when you find a good thing you dont want to go away from it, I remember going to OLCC when there was a tennis stadium and golf shop by the clubhouse and they were just getting ready to build there 1st big highrise. We will be back April 20th for a week of fun..



Wow...that memory takes me back.  It's amazing how the resort has changed over the last 16 years, isn't it?  Now instead of the stadium, we have the tennis villas surrounding tennis courts.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeni said:
			
		

> Thanks Vicki- would a Tennis Villa be better for our group?  For the week it will be 4 adults and 1 toddler, with 2 more adults visiting for 2 nights.  Our little guy loves to swim...are the Tennis Villas nicer?  Still close to pools?  Thanks for your help!



They are as close as you  can get to the olympic pool, kiddie pool, etc.  They sit directly beside the main clubhouse.   One of our units is a tennis villa.  We stay in the tennis villas every year along with the North Village and East Village.  That's what we love about OL.  Each village has it own fun stuff.  :whoopie:   And we also like having multiple villages to go back and forth to.  It's so festive.  

Be warned though....the tennis villa's are a literal bee hive of activity!  Being a highrise....you will have families above, below and on both sides of you.  I always like to point that out, as some people don't like that much going on around them.  The one down side of having all the stuff at your door step, ya know?


----------



## suekap (Aug 19, 2006)

We were put in river island, the room were new and beautiful.  But for location purposes the tennis villas would have been the best for my family.  Everyday, we drove to splash lagoon or the main pool, we brought floats from home and we like to just float around in the pool.  One night my boys wanted to play basketball and we had to drive to the main area, which was a pain in the neck.  I guess I sometimes have to remember that the newest area is not always the best for everyone.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 19, 2006)

So true.  The resort has so many different amenities.  Some people prefer peaceful and quiet, others like sun up to sun down activity.

My husband plays bb as well.  He plays at the courts at the North Village and the courts located at the tennis villas.  The north village courts would have been much closer for your boys, since you were staying at RI.   I know hubby drives back and forth between the villages to play games everyday when we are there, (too much for me), but he loves BB and even  drives into Orlando a few times while on vacation to play BB at the Y.  

Of course that works out great for me, as I tell him to drop me off at the Mall of Millenia!  :whoopie:    Then after his games we eat at the Cheese Cake Factory!   My life would be complete if there was a Cheese Cake Factory located on premises at OL.


----------

